# Fullload CPU

## wisdom

Gkrellm shows that my cpu is fulload even if i daont do anyting? What can be wrong?

I dont know what information I should post so you can tell me what it's that you want to see

----------

## pjp

From a terminal, run top... something is hogging your resources.  Look at the %CPU column.

You can also try running gtop... not sure what that comes with, so you may not have it.

----------

## Damasz

You might have enabled a apm kernel option that makes "idle" calls to the cpu when it's not doing anything. If your processor is put in the idle state, it consumes less power and runs cooler. This is particularly useful for laptops, where putting the cpu in the idle state helps prolong battery lifetime.

You'll probably see a "kidled" proccess running on your box with top.

----------

## wisdom

12:07pm  up 2 days,  3:30,  2 users,  load average: 1.29, 1.07, 1.02

52 processes: 48 sleeping, 4 running, 0 zombie, 0 stopped

CPU states: 22.7% user, 77.2% system,  0.0% nice,  0.0% idle

Mem:   255472K av,  245192K used,   10280K free,       0K shrd,   18656K buff

Swap:  417648K av,    1864K used,  415784K free                  176424K cached

  PID USER     PRI  NI  SIZE  RSS SHARE STAT %CPU %MEM   TIME COMMAND

 2921 root      25   0   1032    1032   792   R    94.5    0.4   489:54   top

2949 root      15   0   82180  16M   2216   S     2.5     6.4   2:19      X

 3047 gurkan   15   0   23604  23M   16340 S     2.4     9.2   0:04 galeon-bin

 3017 root      15   0    1020   1020   792    R     0.2     0.3   0:39 top

 3012 root      15   0    2448   2440    1836  R     0.1     0.9   0:05 xterm

      1 root      15   0   512  468   444 S     0.0  0.1   0:06 init

      2 root      15   0     0    0     0 SW    0.0  0.0   0:00 keventd

      3 root      34  19     0    0     0 SWN   0.0  0.0   0:00 ksoftirqd_CPU0

      4 root      15   0     0    0     0 SW    0.0  0.0   0:02 kswapd

Its ful loaf even if i not run top!!!

----------

## pjp

Very strange.  Especially the part showing nearly all of your memory being used.  

I'm at a loss... have you tried rebooting?

----------

## Utoxin

Most of his memory is being used by Cache/Buffer. Not A Big Deal. (This is a /VERY/ common misunderstanding about the linux memory architecture. Heck, I used to fall for it.)

----------

## pjp

Good to know... thanks for the tip Utoxin.

----------

## AutoBot

I have noticed sometimes if you run top and then close it, it doesn't actually close same goes for nano, they both hang and cause high cpu usage.

Try killall top as root incase you ran it as root then see what your usage is on gkrellm.

----------

## pjp

I'm curious to find out if the problem is persistant through reboots.

----------

## icespirit

The cpu is high because you have two instances of top running.

----------

## AutoBot

Thats exactally what I said, except I just noticed it in the list above  :Laughing: 

----------

## wisdom

ok thanks! I rebooted and its know working as usual.

I have notis that nano and top hangs sometimes anyone know why?

----------

## AutoBot

I have quite a few optimizations on my system is perhaps why, but I'm not sure it is even that.

----------

## styzzo

 *wisdom wrote:*   

> ok thanks! I rebooted and its know working as usual.
> 
> I have notis that nano and top hangs sometimes anyone know why?

 

Even though it would seem the gentoo folk would like us to use nano, I still prefer pico. You can get it by doing:

```
emerge pine
```

----------

## pjp

vi or bust  :Very Happy: 

----------

## AutoBot

I'm not entirely sure this is a nano bug, since other applications do this aswell.

----------

